# Taming



## CNzaitsev (Oct 4, 2016)

Any easy ways to tame Budgies and Cocktails?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There is not an "easy fix" when it comes to taming a pet bird, this is a time consuming process where the first goal is to earn your bird's trust in you.
The necessary work in training must be done in a consistent manner.

First of all, it's important to establish the foundations of trust and this is done by getting your pet bird used to your presence and voice. 
Once they show signs of being receptive to you (by moving closer to you), you can then proceed to offer them a little tasty treat to eat in order to encourage your budgie to step onto your hand/finger.

You will find all the detailed information and tips by reading the stickies at Taming and Bonding section's main page.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is important you take the time to read the stickies and the budgie articles provided in the forum. 
Most basic questions will have been answered once you review them. 

Taming and Bonding

Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.*


----------

